# Live Chat hacker?



## f3tz3r (Feb 10, 2013)

I realize how easy it should be to pull my IP from a irc channel. But this has me kindof worried.

I read a support forum yesterday about the livechat, didn't know what it was and tried to find out. After more reading, i discovered that rollitup.or's connection was experiencing a bug of some sort, so i read about the irc connection.

After i joined, i hovered for a few minutes, just to see what all the chat was about, then exited the chat room window on my end (I'm running linux btw, and viewed the chatroom with empathy). Since the #rollitup chat room was saved to my empathy, it started experiencing some sort of connection error. Which i took to mean as it couldn't connect.

So i leave my computer on all night to finish downloading a game, wake up with a #rollitup message on my desktop (sensitive information *'d out):


YourLocal420: Hostname: *******************
YourLocal420: ISP: **********************
YourLocal420: Organization: **********
YourLocal420: State/Region: **********
YourLocal420: City: ****
YourLocal420: go away R3AP
YourLocal420: noone wants you here
YourLocal420: why do you want to go somewhere where noone likes you

So can anyone tell me what has gone on? How did i piss someone off enough, when i wasn't connected, that i enticed them to list my personal information. 

This has me verry worried.


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2013)

You're the only one who see's that IRC is experiencing issues as of late and a lot of members cant get on, however YOURLOCAL420 is only seen by your eyes


----------



## f3tz3r (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Did not know that.


----------



## yourlocal420 (Feb 10, 2013)

My apologies, there is a user that is from your state and uses an IP almost identical to yours that is banned from chat, the problem has been rectified, if you want to chat please come into live chat, my apologies.


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2013)

And of course our chat room operator


----------



## f3tz3r (Feb 10, 2013)

yourlocal420 said:


> My apologies, there is a user that is from your state and uses an IP almost identical to yours that is banned from chat, the problem has been rectified, if you want to chat please come into live chat, my apologies.


ROFL what are the chances. Thanks for the info and no worries!


----------

